# VMC Right Track Machines For Sale



## jstout

Two VMC Right Track machines in Anchorage Alaska, on road system so can be loaded and hauled anywhere. Built in Canada and still being built so parts are available.
One machine complete and runs , Needs some TLC. other is all there but maybe better spare parts unless you have time to reassemble. have manuals, and spare parts, Tracks, Axles,  etc. Have Snow tracks on the one now.

 Powered by 4 cylinder VW diesel engines, Hydrostatic drive , 5 person cabs.

 i do have pictures but unable to attach to this posting so  send me a message if you want more information or pictures and ill be able to forward on email.

 JS


----------



## Morin64

do you have pictures


----------



## jstout

yes i do , have been talking with a guy in Utah and he is trying to sell another machine to then purchase these two, I have had other interest as well and fist guy with the $$ is the winner . 
 i have attached a couple pictures hopefully you can view them, if not then send me a Pm and ill attach there i have many pics, machines and extra parts 

thanks 

Jerry


----------



## kl1256

Are they still for sale? I live Wasilla.

thanks ken


----------



## tomelroy

sold


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

kl1256 said:


> Are they still for sale? I live Wasilla.
> 
> thanks ken



I have a Pisten Bully in Trapper Creek for sale if you are interested.


http://anchorage.craigslist.org/hvo/4864654128.html
 Pisten Bully Snowcat - $19000 (Trapper Creek)



safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams
1987 Pisten Bully PB200D Snowcat Groomer. No snow too deep.
200hp Mercedes engine
Sunstrand hydrostatic drive
14' wide 8 way blade
12.5' wide tracks
tiller
spare parts
parts chassi
extra set of tracks
parts tiller
currently in shop getting service/fluid change


----------

